# Living with anxiety



## Patnono (Mar 18, 2018)

Is anyone out there dealing with anxiety?  I've been retired over a year. I have been in bed most of the time. Dealing with everyday life has become difficult. I think of ways to get out of dealing with things. 
Family n friends don't want to deal with me. My kids isolate me as their way if dealing with me. 
I've been to couceling. Didn't help.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 18, 2018)

I deal with anxiety and also depression on a daily basis.  There are days I spend in bed, too.  I know what it's like to go through what you describe.  It hurts when people isolate you.  

I am having some difficulties where I live and at times feel like pulling my hair out it's so trying a situation.  I have been through lots of counseling.  Some counselors are not a good match and then it's good to get another one.  Not saying to get another one only that all counselors are not a match for us.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2018)

Elaine, Sounds like you're also experiencing depression, but you need a doctor to properly diagnose your problems.

When I retired, I had the same symptom only not as acute as yours. Didn't want to go out was all, and felt so anxious a lot of the time. I didn't stay in bed though.

So I went to a psychiatrist, started on anti-depressants one daily,  and also anti-anxiety medication, twice a day, then once a day, now just occasionally.  You would not believe the difference these has made in my life!

I know many people are against pills for these problems, but they worked wonders for me. 

Please ask your doctor!


----------



## Lon (Mar 18, 2018)

What is the nature of your anxiety and depression? Please be specific and explain it.


----------



## Patnono (Mar 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Elaine, Sounds like you're also experiencing depression, but you need a doctor to properly diagnose your problems.
> 
> When I retired, I had the same symptom only not as acute as yours. Didn't want to go out was all, and felt so anxious a lot of the time. I didn't stay in bed though.
> 
> ...



I have been diagnosed several years ago.


----------



## Patnono (Mar 18, 2018)

Lon said:


> What is the nature of your anxiety and depression? Please be specific and explain it.



Hi, are you still psychiatrist? I have several anxiety n depression.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2018)

Hypnotherapy is often useful in dealing with anxiety.


----------



## Lon (Mar 18, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Hi, are you still psychiatrist? I have several anxiety n depression.



No --I am not a medical person, just a guy that would like to think he could offer helpful ideas to combat your depression and anxiety.

IMHO----You need small daily victories. Pick a small but challenging task to complete. Once you have completed several small tasks you will feel proud of your self and your self confidence.  Then----continue to build on these small victories.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Is anyone out there dealing with anxiety?  I've been retired over a year. I have been in bed most of the time. Dealing with everyday life has become difficult. I think of ways to get out of dealing with things.
> Family n friends don't want to deal with me. My kids isolate me as their way if dealing with me.
> I've been to couceling. Didn't help.



Hi, I deal with recurrent bouts of anxiety. Comes around when my PTSD flares up. People mean well when they give pep talks, but unless they have walked in our shoes, they rarely understand. You can’t self discipline  your way out of this illness, one 

needs help. Being a psychotherapist, obviously I believe counseling helps, I see a therapist myself, when needed. There have been times when, unable to function, I turned to medication. For many it works wonders, for me, all it ever did was take the edge off. Still, realistically, it probably kept me alive. Patnono, I have been where you are, please see a doctor, medication can help. Without it, I doubt counseling will work if a person is bedridden with depression. You may pm me if I can be of any help. Hugs.


----------



## oldman (Mar 20, 2018)

I get "seasonal depression" around the holidays. Then, I also become very sad at times when I think about the good times with my parents while growing up. I just work my way through it. Each time I get to feeling solemn or sad, I will find something to do that takes my mind off of what I was thinking when I became sad. 

I also become very sad when I think about another Marine that became a friend of mine while in Vietnam. He took some pretty heavy mortar fire and was KIA.


----------



## Patnono (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks, what's the name of the meds you used?  The ones I was given take like 4 weeks to work. Isn't there something that works Sooner?  I have an appointment with a new psychiatrist in a couple of weeks. Thanks for your support


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Thanks, what's the name of the meds you used?  The ones I was given take like 4 weeks to work. Isn't there something that works Sooner?  I have an appointment with a new psychiatrist in a couple of weeks. Thanks for your support


I don’t know if you are asking this question of a specific person or not, but I took Paxil when I could not cope without meds. Sadly, it does take about a month to work.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 21, 2018)

Staying in bed all day makes your depression worse. 

This material could help you :

https://www.psycom.net/depression-5-habits-worse
:wave:


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 21, 2018)

Antidepressants can take up to 4 weeks to make a difference, but you might feel some relief as soon as two weeks.


----------



## Patnono (Mar 21, 2018)

The question is for everyone. Thanks for the info. I'll speak to my doctor


----------



## Patnono (Mar 21, 2018)

I've been told rhat, I'm coping the way I can. I was out today.  It's just when I go out I feel faint. I don't eat well when I have anxiety. Lost 50 pounds.  Believe me I want things to change.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2018)

Patnono said:


> I've been told rhat, I'm coping the way I can. I was out today.  It's just when I go out I feel faint. I don't eat well when I have anxiety. Lost 50 pounds.  Believe me I want things to change.


Good for you for going out today! That is a victory. Extreme anxiety affects all areas of a person’s life, from moods, to eating and sleeping patterns, even the immune system. Of course you want things to change, and they will. It takes time, and some support. Please reach out to the friendly people here when needed.


----------



## Patnono (Mar 21, 2018)

Then you for your support. Its the hardest thing I've ever had to do


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 21, 2018)

Patnono said:


> I've been told rhat, I'm coping the way I can. I was out today.  It's just when I go out I feel faint. I don't eat well when I have anxiety. Lost 50 pounds.  Believe me I want things to change.



Make sure to tell your doctor that.  And yes, meanwhile we're here and care.


----------



## Patnono (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks nice to know


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Then you for your support. Its the hardest thing I've ever had to do 






awwwww don't be sad. easy for me to say of course, but try not to be sad,, because you will with help from your doctor and support from people like us,, even if it means just at the beginning that you have something to look forward to by posting your updates on here and we'll be really cheering you on... and hopefully  you'll get back your mo-jo soon. Take the best care of yourself..and remember there's someone here 24/7 to talk to or just for you to read and know you're not alone..


----------



## Patnono (Mar 21, 2018)

Thank you SO MUCH, I appreciate it!!!


----------



## Lara (Apr 23, 2018)

Is there a simple laser procedure to a specific part of the brain that can help with depression and anxiety? I saw something on NOVA that dealt with Parkinsons tremors (shaking hands for instance) with a quick and easy laser procedure that worked but it seems there was something regarding depression a while back? It seems possible but I can't be sure.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 25, 2018)

I went thru 10 yrs with a sluggish thyroid and the lab numbers would not let MD's treat my thyroid...long story, goes back to 1991 to 2002, when finally my then D.O. put me on a trial of Armour thyroid and depression was gone in 4 days.  What a  journey that was, a lot of drugs my body did NOT need.  It needed thyroid support.  This work is so missed by the medical world since our numbers are good, they say.  The old time MD's went by symptoms...

I take on going higher doses of magnesium thru the day.   And my sleep combo consists of Inositol and Gaba and low dose melatonin and a couple tabs of Calms Forte'... There is so much to learn and it's all out there for us to grasp.  I've been working on my own health with supps for some 25 yrs.   I'm 80 this summer.

Naturopaths and integrative MD's could help a lot better and even some of the D.O.'s out there.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Elaine, Sounds like you're also experiencing depression, but you need a doctor to properly diagnose your problems.
> 
> When I retired, I had the same symptom only not as acute as yours. Didn't want to go out was all, and felt so anxious a lot of the time. I didn't stay in bed though.
> 
> ...





RadishRose said:


> Antidepressants can take up to 4 weeks to make a difference, but you might feel some relief as soon as two weeks.



While I’m not one to stay on medication for the mind long term, I think on the meds, it can do wonders for depression. Real depression can last for years and the longer it’s left untreated the worse it can get. I’ was depressed for years before I finally went on a prescription. It helped! Before I couldn’t even leave the house; it was THAT bad and RaddishRose is right. It can take weeks before the drugs start working. It may have been 6 to 8 months that I was on them. Then my doctor weaned me off of them slowly, the way it should be done.  



Patnono said:


> The question is for everyone. Thanks for the info. I'll speak to my doctor


 Good news. How are you doing? Did you go and see someone? 


jaminhealth said:


> I went thru 10 yrs with a sluggish thyroid and the lab numbers would not let MD's treat my thyroid...long story, goes back to 1991 to 2002, when finally my then D.O. put me on a trial of Armour thyroid and depression was gone in 4 days.  What a  journey that was, a lot of drugs my body did NOT need.  It needed thyroid support.  This work is so missed by the medical world since our numbers are good, they say.  The old time MD's went by symptoms...
> 
> I take on going higher doses of magnesium thru the day.   And my sleep combo consists of Inositol and Gaba and low dose melatonin and a couple tabs of Calms Forte'... There is so much to learn and it's all out there for us to grasp.  I've been working on my own health with supps for some 25 yrs.   I'm 80 this summer.
> 
> Naturopaths and integrative MD's could help a lot better and even some of the D.O.'s out there.


Youd think this would be an unusual case but this happens often. Thyroid readings are often why doctors won’t treat disfunctional thyroid issues causing many people to go untreated. 

I’m impressed Jaminhealth! You really know your stuff. GABA is great for treating depression. Melatonin to help with sleep.
Naturopaths and integrative MD’s most certainly can help with depression and anxiety better than conventional MD’s.
Good for you in figuring out your thyroid issue. That was a great read. 

Good luck Patnono. Please let us know how you are doing. 

I suffer from anxiety, a depressive disorder , SAD, and PTSD
Something that works good for me for my PTSD is a homeopathic medicine called Rescue Remedy and small doses of cannabis.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 17, 2020)

I am in the 60% category which is severe anxiety. It's Generalized Anxiety Disorder. I think after years of living in survival mode this was the outcome. It's a pain in the a**.


----------



## RedSky4u (Jul 17, 2020)

I feel trapped by the anxiety and panic attacks. Then throw in some OCD on top of it all. Dealing with this is a daily exhausting battle.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 17, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> I feel trapped by the anxiety and panic attacks. Then throw in some OCD on top of it all. Dealing with this is a daily exhausting battle.


Sorry to hear that.  Is there anything you do that helps it?


----------



## jerry old (Jul 17, 2020)

One of the problems with emotional problems is that it makes us think we are 'less
than other people.'
This symptom of being 'less' is a result of whatever emotional problem were enduring.

The exhaustion that comes with emotion problems has been mentioned.
Now I am 'less' than others and exhausted, and I suffering from all the symptoms of 
my particular disorder.
Shrinks deal with the manifested problems listed in the DMC*, many not all, but many
don't know from beans concerning the awesome attach of our personal esteem
that these exhausting bouts of anxiety, depression and other emotional problems
bring. 
*Diagnostic & Statistical Manuel


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Aug 2, 2020)

Patnono said:


> Is anyone out there dealing with anxiety?  I've been retired over a year. I have been in bed most of the time. Dealing with everyday life has become difficult. I think of ways to get out of dealing with things.
> Family n friends don't want to deal with me. My kids isolate me as their way if dealing with me.
> I've been to couceling. Didn't help.



youtube for that ...breathing yoga etc...


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 2, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> I feel trapped by the anxiety and panic attacks. Then throw in some OCD on top of it all. Dealing with this is a daily exhausting battle.


I have all 3 of those as well. It's such a treat. NOT! May I ask what has brought all this anxiety & stuff on?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2020)

jerry old said:


> One of the problems with emotional problems is that it makes us think we are 'less
> than other people.'
> This symptom of being 'less' is a result of whatever emotional problem were enduring.
> 
> ...


I agree with you completely. Shrinks do what all doctors are trained to and that’s treat the symptom with a prescription and of course the companies that make these pharmaceutical drugs are then ones sponsoring the education. 

Here in Canada going to a psychiatrist is free. They’re happy to drug you up and put a label on you. 
Psychologists hold a masters degree yet are not able to prescribe anything yet most of them are often much more helpful just using talk therapy.


----------



## RedSky4u (Aug 3, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Is there anything you do that helps it?


I push myself to get out of chair and do one of the things on my chore list. My chore list consists of basic household duties.
Breathing deeply helps a little. Listening to affirmations on Audible helps.


----------

